# New smoker/pit suggestions



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

I got a New Braunfels Hondo Smoker 1 1/2 years ago as a gift. I have spent many hours enjoying the grill and smoker.. and thought that I took pretty good care of it, covering it after every use and cleaning out ashes from wood/coals. But, the **** firebox is rusting pretty badly.. the grill itself is not. I've made an attempt to get the folks at NB to make good, but no luck. I could buy a new firebox, but it'll be around $100 bucks..

Long story short.. I think I'm going to need a new smoker before long. I can't spend a ton of money on a new one. My budget would be around $400.. What smoker fits that category on he market today? I've looks at the Old Country line at Academy and they seem a little bit heavier. The also have an offset from Kingsford. Any others? Keep in mind, I'm just a backyard warrior cooking for my family and friends, not competing at this point....


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Had the same issue. I didn't cover mine up but it rusted out right at the fire box. I threw it away this past weekend and I'm going to get a traeger.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I went out and looked at mine. I had the stack open. May contribute to water getting in the firebox and prematurely rusting out. Something to keep an eye on going forward.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

If you're not set on an offset then the weber smokey mountain 22" would be great. You can get it for 400 or less. I've had the 18" for years and no rust. It's coated in an enamel.


-Nick


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Do yourself a favor & get a Traeger-When i bought mine I got rid of all my other pits & grills-Look them up on the internet & find a dealer in your area.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

New Braunfels are thin and are prone to rusting out w/n 3 years... They work though. I'm in your same boat and I got one of the better Academy welded pits. By "better" I mean it's solid and heavy for Academy at 3/16" thick, very similiar to Old Country. Most people will tell you if you want a pit to last more than a few years you need to get 1/4" and then that $450 pit turns into $1,000 for the same size but lasts ten times longer.

My only suggestion is to keep lots of pork grease around to slop onto your pit. Think of it as a big cast iron skillet that you have to constantly keep seasoned/oiled. Everytime you put a fire in it the oil cooks off of the fire box and you really need to re-grease it. Cheap veggie oil in a spray bottle works pretty good for touch-ups but nothing beats warm bacon fat/pork drippings mopped on. Sometimes I'll buy some cheap bacon and cook it on the outside of the fire box. It really knocks the rust back and can double the life of your cheaper back-yard pits. If you turn into a grease mopper like me you'll wish you got a pit that wasn't painted... the paint just flakes off onto your food and isn't necessary when well-seasoned.


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Take a look at Gator Pits, budget smokers. Top shelf smokers that work properly without all the bells and whistles. Ritch is a great guy to work with and has great customer service.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I've heard nothing but rave reviews of Gator Pits. But I don't think $400 will be able to buy even their smallest pit.


-Nick


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

atcNick said:


> I've heard nothing but rave reviews of Gator Pits. But I don't think $400 will be able to buy even their smallest pit.
> 
> -Nick


I think his budget smokers start at around $900.00. Grills are cheaper.
For twice what you spent on a smoker that rusted out you could have one that last a life time. Not trying to be sarcastic, just looking at spending more for something you will never have to buy again.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Get a Lyfe Tyme and don't look back. I went through a NB in short order, rusted out fire box. Bought the Lyfe Tyme 16X32 about ten years ago and it is good as new today. Whatever you get keep it coated in vegetable oil and it will help with the rusting.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

RedFly said:


> New Braunfels are thin and are prone to rusting out w/n 3 years... They work though. I'm in your same boat and I got one of the better Academy welded pits. By "better" I mean it's solid and heavy for Academy at 3/16" thick, very similiar to Old Country. Most people will tell you if you want a pit to last more than a few years you need to get 1/4" and then that $450 pit turns into $1,000 for the same size but lasts ten times longer.
> 
> My only suggestion is to keep lots of pork grease around to slop onto your pit. Think of it as a big cast iron skillet that you have to constantly keep seasoned/oiled. Everytime you put a fire in it the oil cooks off of the fire box and you really need to re-grease it. Cheap veggie oil in a spray bottle works pretty good for touch-ups but nothing beats warm bacon fat/pork drippings mopped on. Sometimes I'll buy some cheap bacon and cook it on the outside of the fire box. It really knocks the rust back and can double the life of your cheaper back-yard pits. If you turn into a grease mopper like me you'll wish you got a pit that wasn't painted... the paint just flakes off onto your food and isn't necessary when well-seasoned.


fix'in to buy an Old County All American "Angus" from Acdamy...$1499.00
can't find better for the money.............


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Momma's Worry said:


> fix'in to buy an Old County All American "Angus" from Acdamy...$1499.00
> can't find better for the money.............


Read this before you buy
http://www.barbecuenews.com/forum2/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=23654


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

If I'm spending $1500, then I'm going to buy a Gator Pit.

www.gatorpit.net


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree with Fishdaze. The Gator Pit 20 x 40 budget will totally blow doors on that pit from Academy and will cost a little less. 1/4" thick is better than 3/16" thick. That is the pit I will be buying later this year.


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

What do yall think about this pit for the same price??? I am ready to pull the trigger but was wondering if anyone has any input on Pits by JJ. I was looking at a Klose also, but this looked like the same quality without all the high price upgrades (dual slide out racks/log lighter port).

http://www.pitsbyjj.com/products_detaill_2.asp?categoryname=Smokers&id=94&idCat=13


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

TooShallow said:


> Get a Lyfe Tyme and don't look back. I went through a NB in short order, rusted out fire box. Bought the Lyfe Tyme 16X32 about ten years ago and it is good as new today. Whatever you get keep it coated in vegetable oil and it will help with the rusting.


X2 on Lyfe Tyme


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

go check out Big Bear Pits in Sugar Land these guys are good and the work they put out is very nice. and way cheaper than the other guys out there and all 1/4'' steel call Joe 281-507-1090


----------



## quickrick (Aug 10, 2009)

X3 on Lyfe Tyme "I got myne when I wuz young"


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I went down to Texas Star Foods in Houston. I went in looking at a LIL Tex Elite but walked out with a Texas Grill. It had a little surface marking and was on sale for $750 from $999. I walked out paying $650 plus cover and bags of pellets. Love it


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

went shopping yesterday ....checked out JJ's...Pits'n spits....Klose....Gator ......believe we will go whith JJ's 20x36 smoker fd with square fire box....$1400.00.......... d law


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

over at Big Bear Pits in Sugar land same pit 20x36 bout 1200.00 call joe 281-507-1090


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

Save up and go with the big green egg it does it all in one period


----------



## jebber3 (Apr 2, 2007)

I too have a Lyfe Time 16x32 and it's lasted me 10 years. The only complaints I have is that the airflow isn't great on the 16" and it's not tall enough for standing chickens. It would be easier to hold a steady temp on a larger diameter pit. Texas Original Pits on 610 north near Shepherd are almost identical to Lyfe Time pits. In fact, he is very good friends of the Lyfe Time family. The Gator Pits are nice and Rich is a good guy but a little too expensive for me.
As far as bang for your buck, I'd try the Old Country that Academy has for $299. It's got an offset smoke box and there's plenty of room for a brisket AND ribs.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

FOUND AND BOUGHT A used Klose 20" od x 30" lg........backyard smoker $850.00..great shape...large firebox......... d law


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

jebber3 said:


> I too have a Lyfe Time 16x32 and it's lasted me 10 years. *The only complaints I have is that the airflow isn't great on the 16" and it's not tall enough for standing chickens. It would be easier to hold a steady temp on a larger diameter pit. *Texas Original Pits on 610 north near Shepherd are almost identical to Lyfe Time pits. In fact, he is very good friends of the Lyfe Time family. The Gator Pits are nice and Rich is a good guy but a little too expensive for me.
> As far as bang for your buck, I'd try the Old Country that Academy has for $299. It's got an offset smoke box and there's plenty of room for a brisket AND ribs.


agreed , my uncle has one air flow is terrible and cooking area too low


----------

